# Using ${PREFIX} with xdg-desktop-menu



## rnejdl (Jun 17, 2011)

I am the maintainer of the calibre port and I found this week that when building a package using PREFIX, it fails because the installer calls xdg-desktop-menu and that app doesn't have PREFIX passed to it, so it tries to install outside of PREFIX and fails.

I've been searching on how to pass PREFIX to this thing and cannot figure it out. 

It seems I need to pass :

$XDG_DATA_HOME defines the base directory relative to which user specific data files should be stored. If $XDG_DATA_HOME is either not set or empty, a default equal to $HOME/.local/share should be used.​
over to it so that it will be installed somewhere else other than the default.  After that, I am thinking in the Makefile to do a REINPLACE to push PREFIX over to that.

Anyone have any suggestions on this?

Thanks!
Rusty Nejdl


----------

